# Gimp 2.6 und script-fu?

## deranonyme

Hallo

Ich wollte heute mal wieder einen Text im Kreis schreiben und dazu die Funktion "Script-fu ->Logos->Text im Kreis" nutzen.

Entweder bin ich taub auf den Augen, aber ich kann da nichts mehr finden. script.-fu ist leer bis auf die Menueeinträge Konsole, Server starten und Scripte auffrischen. Kann das jemand nachvollziehen und kennt jemand die Ursachen?

Danke Frank

----------

